# It's a wonderful winter we are having this spring!



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Sprinter is going full force over here! It's really crazy; we usually have potatoes in the ground by the end of March,* and now it's flippin' April and there's still a foot of snow everywhere.* It's soo annoying...


----------



## crazyredchestnut (Apr 3, 2018)

Spring has been delayed by at least a month over here :/ Really getting sick of this eternal winter. We had snow just a few days ago - in _April_! Usually we get around one or two snows in December/January. Every time the weather seems to be warming up, the forecast says otherwise. Hay is going to be hard to get this year; usually the first round of it is already seeded and well into the growing stage. Very annoying indeed!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

We... have no complaints here. Except our annual 'Easter Snap' fooled me this year. I went ahead and set my tomatoes, cucumbers, jalepeno and squash plants out last weekend and tonight its going to flirt with freezing temps.

Otherwise: Lows in the 40s and 50s, highs in the upper 60s/low 70s after this little hiccup, but a good chance of rain every day for the next ten days.

Honestly - I love all four seasons, and I'm relieved when late summer gets the call from Hell demanding it come back... and it goes... but I don't think I'd care for the Winter Everlasting you guys get up north.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

A picture says more than 1000 words 











That was almost 3 weeks ago :hide:


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Winter has been brutal this year for us too. It snowed on us yesterday while I was training Thunder, and all week temps are supposed to hover around the freezing point. This is the first year I've ever been sick of winter actually, I generally love winter but this one was terrible. Heavy snows, extreme cold temps, etc etc. At this point I just want it to stop. : /

And I'm quite worried about the hay situation here ... last year we had statewide extreme drought and wildfires burned a large percentage of cropland across the state. This year it's still freezing cold and snowing when we really need to get seeds in the ground ... Looks like 2 bad years in a row for us, and the price of hay will only go up ... : (

-- Kai


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

In central Ohio.
Sunday: ground saturated and standing water from recent rains, seemed much warmer than thermometer said. Foggy. Flooding of creeks and even the larger rivers.
Monday: cloudy, some rain, and dismal. Still warm. Foggy and worsening flooding.
Overnight hard rain and thunderstorms began (again).
Tuesday: continuing thunderstorms and hard rain all day. Flash flood warnings. About 5pm. high winds, hail over 1 inch in diameter. Immediately followed by a tornado touching down about 10 miles south of me, and again about 2 miles east of where I was driving at the time. 
Wednesday: some colder and snow most of the day. Mainly flurries but harder at times and wind driven, no accumulation due to the water on the ground I suppose. Flood waters continuing to rise. Knee high sucking mud.
Yuck.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I had no idea that the weather was bad down in America as well. I wonder what's causing this weird change.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> I had no idea that the weather was bad down in America as well.* I wonder what's causing this weird change.*


We are, this is the reality of climate change, extremes in weather, wild swings.....this is our new normal.

OK, it may not all be down to human activity, the planet is constantly changing, but I think we have to recognize that change is happening, and we are going to have to learn to adapt...


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

^ That. There comes a time when you have to admit your shortcomings and your failures, and that time is now. We have been terrible stewards to this, our only home. Shame on us for using and abusing the earth we need to survive. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you .... 

-- Kai


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, climate change brings odd things, not just 'warming'. on the NW coast of N. America, it is warmer, wetter. We had a few small snows this winter, but nothing like what I remember as a child. Summers are hotter, too. So, for us, it IS a warming trend.

But, the jet stream seems to be shifting such that it's pushing colder weather into the midwest and the east coast.

If the changes are slow enough , we can adapt. But, for folks at sea level, things are going to start getting really scary about 20+ years. I know that Miami is already developing plans for how to deal with large parts of the city that will become below sea level.

But, for small, island nations in the Pacific, there is no plan B.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> But, for small, island nations in the Pacific, there is no plan B.


This is the scariest thing, some of those island nations have no elevation to speak of....as you say no plan B, and so vulnerable

Located halfway between Hawaii and Australia, the Marshall Islands (population 70,000+) are already being negatively impacted by sea level rise. According to the _New York Times_'s Coral Davenport, most of the islands that make up the island nation "are less than six feet above sea level." Islanders are regularly experiencing monthly tidal flooding that residents envision will make the country "unfit for human habitation within the coming decades."
Islanders have even observed cemeteries being ravaged by severe flooding with "coffins and dead people being washed away from graves," the _Telegraph_ reports.


https://weather.com/science/environment/news/9-most-endangered-islands-in-the-world


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

Cold and windy here too. Local farmers are struggling to keep seedlings alive in the greenhouses it's so cold. Usually we get a few days of warm weather to tide us through, but this year has been relentless. Still riding in 4 layers and a winter parka.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup. Spring has not sprung here either. Just snowed again this morning although not much. Single digit temps (Fahrenheit) overnight. And more snow on the way over the weekend or so they predict. 


I will say that I’m not even sad that my horses are not with me right now, but it’s been too danged yucky yet!
(.....taking care of a brand new baby boy, while my parents take care of my horses...)

I’m hoping spring finally arrives by May, as I hope to be back in the saddle then!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We've had a few warmer days but today I'm in my winter coat, boots and gloves again and talk of more snow at the weekend.
I should be doing spring garden work but no chance of that.
Pretty sure these guys went past last night


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad I'm not the only one. I woke up grumpy, looking out at another snow squall in my backyard. The paddock was just starting to show bare ground (only because we plow), but now everything is white again. In our back fields, there is still 2-3 feet of snow everywhere, deeper drifts in some places. Harley is grumpy too, and we are all longing for green pastures, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. Good thing I have hay for another couple of months. 

I truly loathe this time of year.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

In northeast PA the weather has just been brutal this year. The area is suppose to get snow tomorrow, Monday, and Tuesday. It’s been pretty cold, and I am a bit bummed that it doesn’t feel like Spring yet. My trainer and friends at the barn are getting sick of this weather. We want to be able to ride in the outdoor rings, but we have all been stuck using the indoor. I hope that by May, the craziness with this weather will stop, and that it will warm up fast! I also want to be able to bathe my pony as well. 

I remember last year, we got out last batch of snow around mid March. This year it just seems to go off and on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Phantomrose said:


> In northeast PA the weather has just been brutal this year. The area is suppose to get snow tomorrow, Monday, and Tuesday.


You forgot to mention this is what it looked like this past Monday:











Our normal temps this time of year are highs in the mid 50s and lows in the upper 30s.. we have been lucky to get highs in the upper 30s. We had one day of normal temps last weekend - it felt like a heat wave.

I cannot wait for winter to be over.. but I am afraid the switch is going to flip and it will turn crazy hot and go from too wet to drought.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I just went to the barn for the 7 pm feeding and Harley was in a light sheet, and was shivering. I had to put his winter blanket on. Currently -4C with high wind, making it feel like -11C. This sucks.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Y'all need to pack your snow on out! We've got to drive cross country in a few weeks, and I'm supposed to be enjoying spring, not pockets of blazing cold! 

It's getting stupid hot in the desert already. 90 something. The horses are wearing fly masks. The good news is that my mare isn't getting eaten alive this year. So it seems that her 'bug allergy' really WAS an alfalfa allergy.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Mother Nature will tease us with a day of spring like temperature every now and again but then makes us pay for it by sending cold temps the next day. Today was one of the nice ones, supposed to snow this weekend. I'd gotten used to only having one month of winter like weather (January) but the last 2 years winter has seemed to drag on and on.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Spring's been teasing us here in Dixie.....it warmed up in Feb, and the daffodils bloomed....then it got cold again.....

We had temperatures near or below freezing the last couple of nights....

Mule day in Columbia TN is this weekend.....it's a huge event that brings in a large crowd of people.......calling for rain saturday, highs in the 40's, and 10 to 20 mph winds.

Needless to say, I've done less riding so far this year, and am well behind previous years.....

Not much we can do about the weather though......just hope we don't go straight to summer....and get really hot weather.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

It's 18 degrees this morning. Clear and no snow (a terrible dry bitter wind for the past two days, after cold rain, wiped the snow off), but due to snow again today some time. Then rain. Then clear. Then rain then snow then rain then snow. 

My California horses are due here in three weeks. I had imagined bright new grass and violets . . . now I wonder if they'll hate me.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

When I got up this am just at dawn Hubby said " is it raining? and I replied no" And it's not IT"S SNOWING!!!!!

Did I happen to mention that I am really beginning to hate this winter?

We did have a warm spell as well in Feb with rain and fog, I remember my Dad, born in 1904 saying that the old timers (don't know what you would call him) always said that if there is fog in Feb that means 6 more weeks of cold weather and he couldn't be more right.

I wanted to ride today but this snow is probably wet and will ball up in their feet so that's not good.

Hubby just got up, looked out and said "oh Lord, when will it ever end?"


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> When I got up this am just at dawn Hubby said " is it raining? and I replied no" And it's not IT"S SNOWING!!!!!
> 
> Did I happen to mention that I am really beginning to hate this winter?
> 
> ...


I think we have to wait for Aslan to defeat the White Witch of the North before spring can come.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Every year I'm tired of snow by this time. But it isn't at all unusual. I had to stay in town last night because a storm was coming through and I needed to finish some things at work. 

My periwinkle is up and blooming, and the tulips and lilies are coming up, but they usually get dumped on, smashed, and survive. Must be arctic varieties! I've seen snow every month of the year here in Wyoming. Montana and Alberta, too. 

But it doesn't make me happy. This time of year I question living here.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

boots said:


> Every year I'm tired of snow by this time. But it isn't at all unusual. I had to stay in town last night because a storm was coming through and I needed to finish some things at work.
> 
> My periwinkle is up and blooming, and the tulips and lilies are coming up, but they usually get dumped on, smashed, and survive. Must be arctic varieties! I've seen snow every month of the year here in Wyoming. Montana and Alberta, too.
> 
> But it doesn't make me happy. This time of year I question living here.


It is unusual for many. The temperatures we are seeing on the East coast are far below normal for this time of year. Of course we always get a bit of snow in April, but normally, it doesn't stay because it's warm enough for everything to melt. 

This time last year, we were getting 18-20C temperatures. This year, -15C. It looks, and feels like the dead of winter here.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

boots said:


> This time of year I question living here.


:rofl: that will be me here in summer :rofl:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

It's cold (25*F) but bright and sunny out right now- forecast still says a switch is going to flip around noon and we'll have 1-3 inches of snow by dinner time, changing to rain over night. It's going to be in the 20s overnight so that means... MORE.FLIPPING.ICE.

It's truly been a miserable winter here. I had switched the horses over to unlined sheets so they had a buffer against the wind, but looks like I need to drag out the stinky, hair filled heavyweights again today. Sigh.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm really tired of scraping frost off my car every morning. 
qq


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

It looks more like Christmas time here - was walking around the yard the other day and snow still past my knees in some areas. 

Was -28 celsius with the windchill last night. Brutal. 

This time last year the golf courses were already open and we were starting to build fence. 

This year there is no thawing and the ski hills are operational still. Bah humbug!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ApuetsoT said:


> I'm really tired of scraping frost off my car every morning.
> qq


I'm tired of shovelling a path to my manure pile every few days, and running out of room to put the darn manure! We have a pile behind the barn in the winter, which we move to the back of the property for composting in the spring, and it just keeps creeping closer and closer to the back door of the barn. Half of it is snow, to be honest. Like a multi-layer cake of snow/ice/manure/snow/ice/manure.

No flies though!:rofl:


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> I'm tired of shovelling a path to my manure pile every few days, and running out of room to put the darn manure! We have a pile behind the barn in the winter, which we move to the back of the property for composting in the spring, and it just keeps creeping closer and closer to the back door of the barn. Half of it is snow, to be honest. Like a multi-layer cake of snow/ice/manure/snow/ice/manure.
> 
> No flies though!:rofl:


The pipes in the barn keep freezing so now the office is encased in tarps to keep the heat in. Such a hassle to go in and out now. 

No mud either!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel bad complaining - because although we have had snow it has melted almost immediately. I am sitting here in my office looking out the window and seeing gray skies and hearing howling wind as it brings in our next snow - 1-3 inches is all but our normal temps this time of year are 55-60 degrees F. It was in the teens when I fed animals this morning. Next week we are supposed to have near normal temps and by next weekend rain and thunderstorms! I am ready for some green grass.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep tired of winter ,spring is here but would never know it by temps we have. 3 degrees this morning and winds howling out of the north and west. Our normal temps should be in the 50s not single digits still plenty of snow left also no mud to frozen for that. Haven't been riding in a week. Dirt road is to icy now with the snow we got here recently. As you can see plenty of snow left.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mine had gone into lightweight blankets but they were all visibly cold when they came in yesterday so its back to their winter ones again today. They've all lost most of their winter coats now.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A few weeks ago we had some warm days and BO sent out a reminder to think about changing blankets. We decided to leave Fergie as it was a couple of days before going to an indoor show, and she has a small clipped area.

Never heard anymore about blanket changes!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mother nature is being quite cruel we had warmer temps about a week or two ago. Horses shedded out a lot of their winter coats way thinner than before. With this cold blast i've had to blanket horses because they were COLD. Not well equipped to deal with this latest cold blast. Ridiculous having single digit temps in april enough already winter has been long enough,started in october here.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AAAAND BO has just posted that the indoor horses have not been turned out today....windchills are below -30*


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> windchills are below -30*


*shiver*


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

In central Spain, we had been suffering a 3-year drought, so this prolonged rainy winter weather has thankfully filled up our reservoirs. We did get a couple of snow days, and it even snowed in the Sahara Desert!

Unfortunately, global warming changes are projected to affect Spain more than other European countries because our weather is largely affected by the warming Mediterranean, Atlantic and the Sahara. So, I'll take this year's cold and rain, thank you very much!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Whellll----since you brought it up-----and I'm really glad someone decided to start a weather thread, lol:

My area in the SE United States is running a good ten degrees (F) below normal on THIS day and 10-15(F) above normal the next day.

At the moment it is 55(F) and pouring rain. Tonight will dip to freezing or colder and I will plug the inside water tubs back in --- the outside tubs have been turned on for the last few days.

They are calling for rain mixed with snow.

Three pair of Purple Martins have already returned and they live on flying insects --- I am worried about them not finding food when it gets to freezing temps.

Typically we would have already bush hogged once. The pasture grass is good and green but nowhere near ready to be bushhogged---- good thing the farm tractor is being operated on and that is a slow process.

Like *GoldenHorse*, I worry about crops getting put in on time. Hay should not be an issue to a point -- I am very fortunate that I can store an entire season ----- whatever that ends up costing. I start saving for the next season the minute the current season is in the barn--- which it goes up every year and we have to pay on top of that to have the hay stacked in barn. Being 70 & 71 stinks

One of the local weather folks dubbed this weather "Sprinter" ----- Spring acts like it's here then falls right back to winter.

There's my weather whine ----- we need to keep this thread going ----


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> AAAAND BO has just posted that the indoor horses have not been turned out today....windchills are below -30*


^^^^^THAT just is not "like" worthy:frown_color::frown_color:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

_This _is a face saying NO MORE SNOW


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This morning's "spring" weather.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Acadianartist, @egrogan, those are great snow pictures if this were March:frown_color:

It is early afternoon, temp is 38(F), feels like is 28(F). It was spitting snow but not enough to get a picture.

My poor Purple Martins are all huddled as close together as they can get. It's only one night of below freezing but we are going to be at least ten degrees below freezing. They won't have anything to hunt.

I can't believe I am plugging in stall buckets on April 7th:beatup::beatup:


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Our winter has been and spring still is rain and some more rain. Today I find out that the waterproof jacket is not waterproof. Needless to say I got soaked. AGAIN.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

This will be us in july. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

This seems about right.

-- Kai


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

this is the third morning in a row that we have gotten up to snow. It does go away during the day but this is 'Apr. What's going on here? 
We will try to ride this am and will be bundled up just like it was Jan.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Well Sis and I got out for a ride this am. We waited til'' just after 9 and most of the snow was melting, it was greasy footing so the ride was slower than usual.
We decided to go over to a trail that we haven't been on since last fall, the first half is fairly good then circling around to a deer trail that Sis and I cleaned up some a couple of years ago. It is along a stream with a drop on one side and thick woods on the other side. About half way, there was a small tree down so we had to try to get around it. I asked my mare to head into the trees to circle it and she stopped, unusual for her, when I asked to go on she hesitated then backed a step and then another, Sis could see what the problem was and she said "you better get off her, she's got her foot caught".
She stood while I got off and she had her foot caught in the fork of a big branch about 12 - 14 feet long and as she backed she dragged it along with her. I took her foot out and wrestled the branch out of the way and then found a way around. Sis followed, I mounted and we continued on. It was good that she was so sensible as there was just no room for a horse to panic there.
This mare is such a good trail horse, we had trouble searching out the trail at first so I just dropped the reins and let her find it. she never forgets a trail and I trust her judgement sometimes more than my ownwhen trying to find a trail.

Still cold here but some sun this morning but cloudy now and we expect rain later this week.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Woodhaven said:


> Sis could see what the problem was and she said "you better get off her, she's got her foot caught".
> She stood while I got off and she had her foot caught in the fork of a big branch about 12 - 14 feet long and as she backed she dragged it along with her. I took her foot out and wrestled the branch out of the way and then found a way around. Sis followed, I mounted and we continued on. It was good that she was so sensible as there was just no room for a horse to panic there.
> This mare is such a good trail horse, we had trouble searching out the trail at first so I just dropped the reins and let her find it. she never forgets a trail and I trust her judgement sometimes more than my ownwhen trying to find a trail.
> 
> Still cold here but some sun this morning but cloudy now and we expect rain later this week.


There is no amount of money that would be enough to sell a horse like that:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I sort of laughed but not really.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

^^You should have waited in California with the horses @Avna! :grin:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

egrogan said:


> ^^You should have waited in California with the horses @Avna! :grin:


Nope. Still don't think so ... but I'm glad the horses are still back there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There is hope over the next few days for some above zero temps, tho I approach that forecast with caution being we just had 15cm of snow over night. So glad I live so close to home.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know what everyone is complaining about.....it's fantastic weather look









Sitting in an outdoor spa, in air temps around zero, can still get you burnt!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It went to freezing last night. I mowed patches of grass yesterday because not everything needs mowed.

Today temps are supposed to be 64(F) with full sunshine and winds shifting to start coming from the Gulf Coast ---- that means warm air. I have to mow more patches of grass today and the fence row we cleaned out on Sunday.

Pretty soon I will have to stop posting on this thread so as to avoid the rotten tomatoes coming my way from the frozen northern states and my friends in Canada-----------


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> We are, this is the reality of climate change, extremes in weather, wild swings.....this is our new normal.


'Fraid so :-(

Basically no winter at all here; it has been warm and dry, oh-so-dry, in Palmer Lake, CO, and on south, tho not as bad to the north of us. Snowpack along the continental divide is at about 50% of "normal". This is a "Semi-arid" climate, and we get dry winters from time to time, but this one has been exceptional.

We're beginning to wonder where this seasons hay is gonna come from.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> 'Fraid so :-(
> 
> Basically no winter at all here; it has been warm and dry, oh-so-dry, in Palmer Lake, CO, and on south, tho not as bad to the north of us. Snowpack along the continental divide is at about 50% of "normal". This is a "Semi-arid" climate, and we get dry winters from time to time, but this one has been exceptional.
> 
> We're beginning to wonder where this seasons hay is gonna come from.


Take a drive up my way around early July. Bring a tractor trailer and fill it with 2.50$ a bale hay (that's like 10 cents USD). We're going to have a great hay season given the amount of snow on the ground!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Take a drive up my way around early July. Bring a tractor trailer and fill it with 2.50$ a bale hay (that's like 10 cents USD). We're going to have a great hay season given the amount of snow on the ground!


If only. You can bet there is gonna be a fair bit of cross-country hay transport this summer, tho. $$$. The hay I bought last week was (are you sitting down?) $12.50/bale (65lb/2-string Timothy), and I was glad to get it. The Kids just don't understand "Sorry, guys; no hay today :-(" And they shouldn't have to, either; that's a human problem.



Acadianartist said:


> No flies though!


AA, I'm almost glad you mentioned that. Reminds me: Georgie had gnats in his ears yesterday; he came up at a trot to show me: "Oh, daddy, look; They're Baaack . . ." Sigh. I'll have to get another jar of Swat for him this morning. That poor mule attracts 10X the flies the horses get; I can only assume it's a donkey thing.

Guess I'd better get the fly-sheets out and put them thru the laundry. And this is April 11th?

Steve


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Hay is becoming precious here in NW IL. It is April 11 and we are still below freezing at night. Fields were planted on April 15 last year (corn and soy beans) and we got our first cutting of hay off of our field the second week of May. No chance of crops going in this week and the grass is not even green yet much less my hay field growing. Last year's hay that is advertised is well over $6 per bale (about double what it should be) 

We are supposed to hit the mid 50's (F) today and near 70 the 2 days after that and then chance of snow showers on Sunday. I am thoroughly over this winter!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Going to be 44 degrees today and tomorrow then we get 3 to 6 inches of snow and more cold. Not rid of the snow yet still have at least 6 inches of more left. I'm getting real close to being out of hay right now when a bale last 7 to 10 days each. Have 4 left feeding off one now so about 4 weeks left of hay. My hay supply should last till july always has, but with extreme cold this winter horse's went through bales way faster. And horse's don't look very good this spring on the leaner side winter has taken a toll on them this year. 

So ready for it to be done! Hoping this snow storm that's being predicted misses us.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

george the mule said:


> If only. You can bet there is gonna be a fair bit of cross-country hay transport this summer, tho. $$$. The hay I bought last week was (are you sitting down?) $12.50/bale (65lb/2-string Timothy), and I was glad to get it.
> Steve


Holy crumbs, I pay $60 for 1000 lb timothy hay rounds and $4/bale for 75 lb. squares.... our problem here is that everyone planned to have stock out on pasture by now, and we're still getting snow. Fields are usually planted about now, and hay cuttings by mid-May are not uncommon. This year, the ground is still frozen, farmers won't be in the fields for at least another month, and grass is barely starting to come up, and people are scrambling to buy forage for another month or two. We have enough, but we thought we'd have several bales to hold over to next year, but it looks like it might be just one round bale.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

According to forecast, we change to plus figures in the daytime on Saturday, and just go up from there. But takes until 25th before night time figures rise to the plus side.

Today they had been calling for a major snow storm to hit us, but this morning sounds like it will be more of a meow than the threatened ROAR.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Typically, the frost or hard freeze we had last night should be the last.

The weather folks are fearful we may see one more frost or hard freeze; many folks have already planted succulents that are susceptible to frost. The latest April frost on record in Tennessee was set in 1910 on April 25th.

We will have hay but the amount and quality may be in jeopardy. Last year I paid $7.75/bale for 45# bales, then I had to add the cost of hiring two young men to stack it all. That hay came out to $8.63/bale <-----punishment for getting old and not being able to toss bales anymore

I know of a professional grower up near McMinnville, TN who grows a variety of hays and alfalfa. He grows great hay and will sell by the pickup load or the semi load. The problem with his hay is if it sits too long in open storage. We have horrible humidity and his hay can get moldy from the humidity if it sits too long in those three sided sheds.

*GeorgeT*, if you could get some folks together to buy a semi load, it might be worth your time to talk to this guy. I'd have to dig but I could get his number. If I recall correctly, I'm pretty sure he told me a few years back that he has taken hay to Oklahoma --- that's not Colorado but it's still a lonnng way from the east side of Middle Tennessee, lol


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Today is another wet, cold, windy day. Actually some snow was coming down earlier, melted as it hit the ground but still snow. just rain now, wish I could send it to Steve, we have enough to spare.
Our hay last year was $6 bale for about 50lb bales and that is delivered and put in the barn so we are not complaining.
I am usually so happy when the hay is safely stored in the barn and of good quality.

Yesterday Sis and I got our for a ride through the back of her place and the woods behind, everything was pretty muddy and sloppy but we did do about half the trails that were a bit drier. We are still wearing the same clothes in Apr that we wore in the middle of Jan and not too hot at that it's the raw damp wind that gets you.

We worked on the lawn tractor yesterday afternoon and spent 2 to 3 hrs rolling in the dirt, cussing a bit and trying to get the mower deck back on,we got it 2/3 on but could not figure out the last part then we admitted defeat and called John Deere and this am loaded the tractor on the horse trailer, tractor did not want to load so we had to use a lot of treats to get it up the ramp and took it to the professionals.

No spring planting started here yet, things are behind this year so far.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ugh, tell me about it. Up until last week/this week, it snowed once a week, was freezing, I am just over it.

Crossing my fingers spring is upon us now...finally...it'll be in the 50's this week then the 70's on the weekend, then back to the 50's-60's next week..I can totally work with that.


----------



## ndseverson (Apr 11, 2018)

we are in a winter storm warning for the next 3 days. When the forecast first came out it was calling for 14 inches of snow. Thank goodness it is down to 5 inches but the wind is still coming in strong at 30-50 mph. Boy do we need spring to come. My Guy that came with me from South Carolina and is 27 yrs young and I could really use the warmer weather.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ndseverson said:


> we are in a winter storm warning for the next 3 days. When the forecast first came out it was calling for 14 inches of snow. Thank goodness it is down to 5 inches but the wind is still coming in strong at 30-50 mph. Boy do we need spring to come. My Guy that came with me from South Carolina and is 27 yrs young and I could really use the warmer weather.


mg:mg:

I could not "like" your post. Even five inches of snow is awful to think about this time of year --- add the projected wind speed and that's even more awful.

Hunker down, bring the old guy in the house, is all I can say:cowboy:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's very odd here today, snowing up a storm, but wet snow, unusual for us...the snow that was already laying is getting deeper as this stuff falls on it, the areas that were down to the bare earth, it is melting.....going to be messy getting about on the gravel roads here..


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

In Arizona we are so dry, it's not even funny. It's shaping up to be a horrible fire season. 

When it's not windy (tomorrow gusts are forecasted to be up to 60 MPH!) I have been getting some nice riding in. The dry weather is good for riding right now. But if we don't get some rain they will close the forests due to the fire danger and I will have no where to ride but the dirt roads around my neighborhood. And I hate riding the roads due to potential spookies. :evil: And more than that, we just don't want to be involved in anymore wildfires (we had to evacuate for 11 days some years back). Just too scary. So please, feel free to send us some rain or snow. We really need it bad. Our trees are dying from the drought too. :frown_color: 

Everyone, be grateful you have moisture, even if the mud is yucky. I dream of living someplace with actual grass and, what's that stuff that's wet and falls from the sky? Oh yeah, rain!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh we need the moisture for sure, we were dry last year, and the sloughs are all at the lowest we have seen them. We had a HUGE snow fall 5 weeks ago, which they are calling the million dollar snow, because the farmers needed it. 

This will also help, but you always have to be careful what you wish for.....I mean we need some warm dry weather for the fields to get ready for seeding, but at the same time moisture is good!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Was 50 degrees here and the winter storm that was supposed to dump anywhere from 8 to 12 inches, is now down to 1 to 3 inches. Was a beautiful day today lots of sun and lots of snow melted away. Made for large lake like puddles in barnyard but that is a good sight to see means spring time. Horses are shedding like mad gobs and gobs of hair coming off,my gelding has lost a good part of his winter coat now. Can see his summer coat coming through so it is HOPEFUL warmer weather is coming. 

Went for a ride with kids first time in almost a week,dirt road had very little ice left today.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

50 degrees today and the sun came out late afternoon! But we're supposed to get several more inches of snow again this weekend.... *sigh*


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

@trailhorserider

My mare is boarding the semi truck in a few days, leaving the hot AZ valley and going to Ohio where reportedly they have grass at the moment. I'm following her within a few days after she goes, and we are leaving AZ for good. I'm so excited. I hope you get to leave someday too! At least from your pictures it looks like you live in one of the nicer parts of AZ.

As to the rest of you, never trust the forecast! It's wrong most of the time  I'm betting y'all are headed for warmer weather. Well, you better be, because I'm headed to the midwest/east coast next week! XD


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> *GeorgeT*, if you could get some folks together to buy a semi load, it might be worth your time to talk to this guy. I'd have to dig but I could get his number. If I recall correctly, I'm pretty sure he told me a few years back that he has taken hay to Oklahoma --- that's not Colorado but it's still a lonnng way from the east side of Middle Tennessee, lol


Walk, this comes up on our club facebook page from time to time. Alas, getting it co-ordinated is a formidable task. Our members are spread pretty thin over three counties, and many/most lack a way to move more than a pickup-full at a time. Also, many are eligible for Krones & Kodgers membership, and need the services of a couple of young bucks to do the stackin'. I did the last 100 bales myself, but didn't enjoy it much, and it took all day 
Getting old sucks (but it sure beats the alternative).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

horseluvr2524 said:


> @*trailhorserider*
> 
> My mare is boarding the semi truck in a few days, leaving the hot AZ valley and going to Ohio where reportedly they have grass at the moment. I'm following her within a few days after she goes, and we are leaving AZ for good. I'm so excited. I hope you get to leave someday too! At least from your pictures it looks like you live in one of the nicer parts of AZ.
> 
> As to the rest of you, never trust the forecast! It's wrong most of the time  I'm betting y'all are headed for warmer weather. Well, you better be, because I'm headed to the midwest/east coast next week! XD


Hey* horseluver*, I'm very excited for you! I always said, that if I ever moved to where there was grass, I wouldn't know how to manage my horses anymore! But I would love to learn. :smile: 

We do live in one of the nicer parts of the state. I was born in the Valley (so I know all about triple digit heat) but we now live up on the rim. So other than wildfires and dying trees, I really love it here. If we could get normal amounts of rain, it would be heaven.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Gee, thanks to all the folks in the south for reminding us that having moisture is not such a bad thing! 

There is still a lot of snow on the ground here, but no major storms forecast, though I think we're going to get a bit of snow on the weekend. Temps are staying cold at night, and we're still getting the occasional -15C. But daytime highs are getting slightly warmer (10C). 

Having snow on the ground this late isn't a big problem for farmers or hay growers here, since no one would think of planting until after the first full moon in June. That's when risk of frost has generally passed. And first cut doesn't happen until late June/early July. Second cut is in early September, but last year we had nearly no second cut because of drought. So I buy everything off first cut to be safe. 

Not having access to pasture is a bigger problem. It will be at least another month before that happens, maybe more. I had hoped to put my horses out a little each day by early May, but I can't see that happening. I have about a month and a half's worth of hay. And I always get a little more than I need, but as someone else mentioned, I used more hay this year because we had so much cold. So I will be cutting it close. I can only imagine what others are feeling right now, because this time of year, people start running out and desperation sets in. I told hubby we should buy extra and resell it for a profit! Would be a lucrative business. But too much work lugging all that hay. The two of us did it alone last year, bringing in a total of 270 bales. There were some achy muscles by the end of it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

It's about 36 F here this am and more rain, we are expecting a lot of rain for the rest of the week so not much riding for us for a few days.

I suppose this will make the hay fields grow and be lush. Our pasture is just starting to grow some grass which is late for here. The horses go right past the hay put out for them and head to the field so they are getting some grass, they do come in and eat the hay eventually tho'. We leave them on pasture the whole year as we have too much anyway. Usually by this time we aren't having to feed hay but not so this year.

No field work starting around here, sometimes the corn is planted by this time so it is a late spring for the farmers. Even if it warms up, it will still be pretty wet in the fields. Tractors (and farmers) will be going 24 hrs a day when they start. The one thing now is, they have such large equipment that they can do a lot of acres in a day, not like us with our old worn out machinery. I'm glad Hubby is retired now, he would be pacing and fretting by now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Typical weather here... Snowed on Monday - will be 80 on Friday...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Winter still hanging tight here snowed again overnight,then melted off to make for a muddy mess. I'm so over this winter and wet sloppy weather. Rode horse's despite the sloppy wet muddy conditions only walked them. Have a project we are working on getting our living room painted it so badly needs it. So worked on that today for several hours.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday started out cold and rain then about noon it cleared up.
Hubby and I decided to run into town to do a few things as we hear some bad weather is coming our way for the weekend.
I was still dressed in my "winter" attire and suddenly the temp shot up to about 65 or 70F and I was still wearing long johns:| what a change in such a short time.
By the time we got home the wind was really strong so we got the tractor out of the pole barn, back into the drive shed and hooked up the generator, just in case the hydro went out. 
I'll go over to Sis's this am to do chores and make sure enough hay and straw is down for a few days and then we will hunker down and wait and see just what the weather is going to throw at us.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rain here today. Still a lot of snow in the paddock. There is a muddy track all the way around where we plowed, and a big area of snow and ice in the middle. That's where I'm throwing hay right now since it's hard packed and the horses can walk on top of it, which tells you how dense it is. Just as the area around the paddock dries up a bit, more snow/ice melts and everything is wet again. I'm digging trenches everywhere trying to diver the water.

Snow in the forecast this weekend and early next week. My son is trying out for our provincial football team and they're worried the field will be full of snow. They're scrambling to find an indoor location. 

I had Kodak on the front lawn last night where she was hunting for a few blades of grass. Not much luck.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It was hard to like some of these weather posts

Look on the bright side --- the more time that passes without seeing green, the shorter the time you have to worry about Spring grass founder ------

Today is going to be our second "close to 80(F) degree day. I am already sick of mowing but I still have a couple of fence rows to mow. 

The bottom is going to fall out tomorrow (Saturday) with a deluge of rain coming at us. The temps are still supposed to stay in the low 70's but will fall into the 50's Sunday and Monday.

I still have the heated water tubs out for the horses as I keep hearing rumblings of possible frost in the coming week! That could come close to the late April record set in 1910. I shut the electric off to those tubs but I'm leaving them out, just in case I need to flip the switches

A big tablespoon of peanut butter sounds good right about now ---- there aren't any sweets in the house ---- peanut butter will have to do, lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love me a slab of peanut butter from time to time! It's also really good with green apples, like Granny Smiths!

Here it is Spring. Everything is busting out in bloom; all kinds of blooming trees, daffodils are finished, tulips just openning. bees are up and about. But, temps are still chilly, and rain is . . . well . . rainy.

But, we are no longer in winter, without a doubt. we are in the long, wet period leading up to actual summer, which doesn't really arrive until the day AFTER the Fourth of July.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, IF and IF you believe the forecast, tomorrow the day time temps rise above freezing, and do not dip below for the next 14 days! That's exciting, but today it's -2 but feels more like -9.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We had 2 days at 70F and it was glorious! Hubby had his riding lesson in the outside arena yesterday and I sat and watched and soaked up the sun! Today blustery and in the low 40's(F) and waiting on rain. Supposed to rain tomorrow as well and then rain mixed with snow on Sunday. While it has gotten quite dry here - if the rain could have been on a 70 degree day I would not complain so much! Spring is coming - we just don't know when!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

50 mph and wind-driven rain. It hailed during the night. This evening we're supposed to get severe storms with possibility of tornadic weather, then it's supposed to dump 8-14 inches of snow on us overnight and through tomorrow.

Gotta love Iowa, where tornadoes and a blizzard can happen within hours of each other! I like winter and I love snow, but I want spring!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It was close to 80(F) again today --- but wait --- all that rain and wind from out west is headed my way sometime after midnight (tonight).

Then the weather worm turns once again giving some areas possible frost. My area will see a low of 38 +/- Sunday night with a warming of only into the 50's for next week.

I did not get any mowing done today as I had to wait for the equine chiro -- that means no running of noisy equipment (including the vacuum and no getting too far from the barn.

It's hard to believe I was running the barrel fan on Joker, the cat, and myself while waiting for the chiro and we will be near freezing Sunday night-----


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

It's raining cats and dogs here right now, no wind so not as bad as we thought.
We are ready for the hydro to fail. Pails of water to flush the toilet, supper already cooked and can eat it cold if we have to. All the dishes done and the kitchen fairly clean, it's not below freezing so we don't have to worry about the pipes freezing.
The generator is hooked up again ready to start. We foolishly unhooked it a week or so ago, but I don't think we'll even need it as we can wait out a few hours of no hydro, it's not like the old days when it would be off for days.

This will slow down things for our farmers as it will take several days to dry out.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been watching both weather channels --- depending what area of the U.S. one lives, storm Xantos is either wreaking havoc with high winds and snow, or high winds (tornadoes) and rain.

The storm slowed down its eastward movement, so my area is still waiting for the crap to hit the fan. We could see up to three inches of rain in a short amount of time. 

*Wood*, we also have a generator big enough to run the lights, refrigerator and furnace if needed. We have only needed it once in 14 years. Like your electric provider, ours has a come a long way in being able to quickly restore electric.

Prayers going out to folks caught up in this storm - those in the line of tornadoes and those in the Plains states with blizzard conditions.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Generators. My wife caught the Y2K bug, and insisted on getting a generator, "Just in case, don't ya know.". I took advantage of this unexpected bonus, and purchased a 10KW Generac machine (enough juice to run my Miller MIG welder), and a couple 55gallon drums that I filled with 100LL aviation gasoline, which is a very stable product, suitable for use in most any gasoline engine (er, um, including the one in my Honda dirt bike, which is where most of it went ;-). I also set up a switch to disconnect from the power line and cause the generator to start and power the house automatically. I tested this system one time, and it worked as per design; the lights went out for perhaps 30 seconds, and then came back on due to the efforts of the Generac. TaDa!
As I suspected, Y2K came and went w/o so much as a flicker, and that was the one, and only time the generator has powered our house. I have loaded it in my truck and used it to run the welder "off-the-grid" a couple of times, and for power in my work-shop/garage until I got a wire from the domestic service installed, but beyond that, it sits in it's little dog-house undisturbed. I do start it up occasionally to keep fresh go-juice in the carb, and have replaced the battery once or twice, most recently with a hi-tek Lithium Iron Sulfide motorsports battery (that is currently doing duty in my Miata).
Probably I should drag the poor thing out into the sun, clean off the cobwebs, and do a full service on it, tho I doubt it has accumulated 100 hours run-time. Maybe change the oil and replace the several-year-old gas with some fresh product. I'll have to drive out to the local scareport and get some more 100LL (they have a self-service pump), as this really is The Right Stuff for applications where long term stability is a concern. "Just in case . . ."
So it Goes :-D


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Steve our generator if hooked up to the Ford 3500 and we have to run the line out to the hydro pole, disconnect the hydro and connect the generator, this can be a miserable job in the dark with high winds and severely blowing snow so your outfit sounds pretty good.

Hubby made a little trailer and the generator sits on this hooked to the PTO on the tractor so he can move it about the property if he needs to.

We haven't used it a lot in the last years as our hydro is much more dependable now.
we are having rain and very high NE winds now. Just sitting in the house and watching the rain come down.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The weather pulled a trick on me Thursday night. We were supposed to get a dandy spring blizzard. Up to 16" of snow. High winds. All the trimmings.

So I stayed in town since I had some work there the next day. But... we ended up with nothing. A few flakes of snow. A couple gusts of wind. Pffft.

However, the storm came down east of us into South Dakota. They are getting hammered. I feel badly for the cows and wildlife who are ready to have their calves, fawns, and such. :-(


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

boots said:


> The weather pulled a trick on me Thursday night. We were supposed to get a dandy spring blizzard. Up to 16" of snow. High winds. All the trimmings.
> 
> So I stayed in town since I had some work there the next day. But... we ended up with nothing. A few flakes of snow. A couple gusts of wind. Pffft.
> 
> However, the storm came down east of us into South Dakota. They are getting hammered. I feel badly for the cows and wildlife who are ready to have their calves, fawns, and such. :-(


I've been watching this storm on both weather channels. The storm is named Xantos BTW, I'm not sure we have ever got to the "X" names before:|

The entire storm covers 1,500 miles from the south to the north. South of me is dealing with solid tornado threats --- Alabama has had several tornadoes already and part of New Orleans, LA is flooded.

Then there's the northern tip that's giving the Plains states a nasty blizzard. I agree with you Boots, this is not good for any of the livestock and wildlife that are ready to give birth. It's a heartbreaker.

Then there's the farmers who should already be starting spring planting -- my Timothy pellets com from Minnesota.

These weather events affect everyone and not in a good way---


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The drive home from the barn today was horrible, the temps are above freezing so thawing going on. There is a strong wind and that is drifting snow across the roads, worst of all worlds. So glad to get home.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

It was nice here yesterday, but Harley's winter blanket is going back on tonight, since it will plunge down to -9C. There is a bitterly cold wind whipping around that feels like there's a storm brewing. There's a special weather bulletin for Monday-Tuesday. Ice pellets, freezing rain, changing over to heavy rain eventually. I can see school being cancelled Tuesday morning. 

And I just foolishly bought a new saddle even though I don't know when I'll be able to ride again. Hi, my name is Acadianartist, and I'm a tackoholic.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

We had strong NE winds yesterday and lots of rain, no problem with the hydro.
This morning it is at freezing and some freezing rain, the east windows on the house are ice coated, I haven't been outside yet but suspect some icy spots on the way to the barn.
We will stay home today as more bad weather is coming, we seen to be just on the edge of it so not so bad here.


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

The storm is really bad here. High winds and ice. Power went out 4 times.

The horses spent the day in the barn, only the second time ever. The barn is over 100 years old, but they knew what they were doing in those days, it's quiet and cozy with the thick stone foundation.

There are hundreds of birds at our feeder, where normally we would have 20. The ice has coated everything.

Come on Spring!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm from the other hemisphere, and we've had the driest start to the year for at least four years - when we had a really bad drought. We usually have around 150mm all up by this time in the year (long-term average); we've had less than 50mm so far this year. A friend over in Victoria says it's really dry there too.

The pasture is brown and withered, and I'm letting the horses have green pick in the bottom tier of our garden. The bonus is I don't have to mow.


Early Morning Equine Visitors To Our Garden – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

I'm cutting tree lucerne from our hedges to give fresh high-quality supplements to the horses and the poddy calves.

I've even bought in a roll of meadow hay for extra roughage and to take the pressure off the land. There's still a little kikuyu and a little strawberry clover in places, hiding between the dead annuals, but we like to keep a cover on the land, and to supplement before things get dire.

Best wishes to everyone out there! :wave:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> The drive home from the barn today was horrible, the temps are above freezing so thawing going on. There is a strong wind and that is drifting snow across the roads, worst of all worlds. So glad to get home.
> 
> ]


Well, having your head lights on didn't do you much good--- did it:beatup:

Mercy I hope this winter ends before summer gets here:riding::riding::racing::racing:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> Mercy I hope this winter ends before summer gets here



Nope, at least here it will jump from winter straight to awful heat and humidity...


And yes, yesterday was a nice get-up call with phone alarm and tornado sirens blaring - at least _that_ signifies spring....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We had 60 - 70 mph winds, and about 8-10" of snow yesterday. Sun's out today, but the wind has come back up. We're forecasted to get an ice storm mid-week again. This is getting really old....


----------



## Alder (Feb 15, 2017)

Thought I'd let the horses out of the barn for a couple of hours this aft. As soon as the wind hit my big mare's face she turned into a 1000lb ballerina leaping and pirouetting, eyes like saucers, so we turned around and went back in the barn. Total time outside 1 min 33 seconds!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Alder said:


> Thought I'd let the horses out of the barn for a couple of hours this aft. As soon as the wind hit my big mare's face she turned into a 1000lb ballerina leaping and pirouetting, eyes like saucers, so we turned around and went back in the barn. Total time outside 1 min 33 seconds!


^^^THAT would have been a Kodak Video Moment, lollol

We were close to 80(F) yesterday. Today we are peaking at 46(F) and I will have to turn on the electric to all the water tubs tonight. Tomorrow (Monday) won't be much better BUT we should be back in mid-70's on Tuesday!:confused_color::confused_color:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My backyard last year and this year.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> My backyard last year and this year.



*Acadian, *There are no repeatable words for that------

By the time all that snow melts, winter will be knocking on the door again:frown_color:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> *Acadian, *There are no repeatable words for that------
> 
> By the time all that snow melts, winter will be knocking on the door again:frown_color:


Yep. Each spring, as I get older, I look at the baskets of mittens and hats in the mud room, and seriously wonder why I should bother putting them away. I mean, I'm just going to have to haul them all back out in two months or so... :shrug:


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Winter is still hanging in there snowing now for last two days windy and cold. Horse's about shed out and had to blanket them again because they were cold. The temps have been all over the place get high 40s for a few days only to go back, into the 30s for highs below freezing at night. Only upside of this supposed to warm up this coming week, into the mid 50s by end of week,close to 60 degrees. 


It melts gets muddy only to freeze up again to make frozen lumpy mud. Big puddles turn to ice and now that ice is covered with yet more snow. Will be glad when winter goes for good this year i say enough already.:icon_rolleyes: IT'S APRIL 15TH AND TANK HEATER IS STILL PLUGGED IN.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't like that @Rambo, but I feel for you. The mud/ice/snow cycle is driving us all nuts, and I'm still plugging in heated buckets and blanketing Harley. I think Kodak has stopped shedding. We brushed both horses today, and she was not shedding as much as she has been recently. I don't blanket her as much either, so she tends to hang onto her coat longer. 

It doesn't feel like summer is ever going to come.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

April 16th.

Woke up to a couple of inches of new snow and ice, and it's pouring freezing rain right now.

The chickens were _not _amused by the snow.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awaiting call from horse shipper, they are picking up my mare this morning to take her to Ohio. Meanwhile, I just looked up the weather at her destination... and it is 30s fahrenheit with chance of snow. My God, my poor mare, who's acclimated to a desert climate! At least I already own a winter blanket for her which I am able to send along. The horse shipper has been great about letting me send my massive amounts of tack with her.

It needs to warm up! Winter is holding on this year.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

OK. Horse shipping is kind of stressful. This is the third time change they have given me. So I woke up stupid early this morning... for no good reason, because they are coming later in the morning now. Ugh.

Sorry, that is OT. I just wanted to share my misery. lol.

Winter, Winter, go away. Come again NEXT year.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

snowed here yesterday - not a lot but enough to blanket the ground. Highs in the mid 30's today. Our normal high for today is 63F and we are 30 degrees below normal! The news said last year it was 72F on todays date! I am tired of the cold! The parks in my area officially "opened" yesterday but of course did not really open because of the snow and rain mix we have had. At this rate I will never get to ride my horse.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Whelllll ---- our average daily temp is 70-something.

It is 11:90 AM and 36(F). We will top out at 46 F, if we are lucky.

I saw a light spittin' snow this morning.

Inside and outside buckets & tubs got plugged in last night.

They are calling for a hard freeze tonight. My Purple Martins have disappeared and I don't blame them if they don't come back.

My horses don't know what to do with their winter hair.

I went to the barn in my winter coat and wool hat.

The tips of my fingers thought about getting numb but I swore at them --- they didn't.

The. #%%^**]{#%%*. end.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

January 106th

The sun is shining, I can see some brown patches of ground through the snow. So sad it’s going to snow again tomorrow. 

I was going to change Fergies blanket....yeah not yet


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in western Wisconsin. Today the snow storm finally moved on.... it snowed non-stop for a good 3 days here. We have about a foot, or maybe more, of new snow. Some areas of Wisconsin, on the other side of the state, got close to 30" of new snow. It's crazy for this time of year.... we should be in the 50's, near 60. I just hunkered down with my dog, and watched TV, and read. 

Hoping everyone in the tornado areas are safe and OK, looks like it was pretty bad, so snow isn't so bad after all.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Finally stopped snowing here and suns out supposed to be high 30s. Got 2 1/2 inches of new snow roads were snow covered but have now melted off. Cold winds from the north again today so 38 will feel much colder horse's still dressed in medium weight blankets. Last year at this time it was in the 60s and grass was green and starting to grow. Horse's were out on pasture grazing this date last year. 

Going to be down to 2 round bales one last 5 to 7 days right now. Having to still feed quite a bit because it so darn cold yet. Hopefully hay guy still has a load of hay left or i'm going to run out in about 2 weeks here. Poor deer are having a tough time they are getting pretty thin,i've seen them in with the horses eating from hay piles that i put out. Don't care they need to eat too poor things i feel bad for them.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I came to a realization the other day; me and my mom were on our way to pick up chicks from a hatchery a couple hours south of here. Then all of a sudden I remembered the circumstances in which we'd gone the year before. Last year at this time we had a huge problem with wildfires! Everywhere! The drive there was scary smokey. This year everythings still covered in snow.

This never-ending winter is driving me crazy; I feel like I have cabin fever.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

We got about 10" of snow Saturday and Sunday, and today most of it melted. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice again and should finish off all but the piles from cleared streets, roads, and driveways and the deep drifts from three days of high winds.... but we have another storm system coming through Wednesday that will likely result in several more inches of new snow, and another system lined up behind it for the weekend. A photo from last year shows green grass and tulips. This year the tulips haven't even peeked out of the ground yet.

Could be worse, though. A family friend who works for the National Weather Service said that had it been warmer, all of these storms would have resulted in record tornado outbreaks across the Great Plains and Midwest, so on that front, I'd rather have snow. Each snowstorm in April is one storm far less likely to spawn supercells and tornadoes in the same area, so that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Good way to look at it @SilverMaple. 

Still just rain here. A lot of it. Hoping it will take some snow, since the temperature is forecast to stay around 10C all week. Could be worse.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

April 17th.

Accumulated ~2-3 inches of snow/sleet/slush yesterday, which melted a bit overnight. But it's snowing again this morning. When will it end?!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I went to the barn and rode today, it was a little windy, but reasonably warm. Changes Fergies rug to her spring edition. Now I read that evening lessons are cancelled because of the snow!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Could you guys make a snowman for me?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

egrogan said:


> April 17th.
> 
> Accumulated ~2-3 inches of snow/sleet/slush yesterday, which melted a bit overnight. But it's snowing again this morning. When will it end?!
> ]


I will say the scenery is very pretty ------ it would be a lot prettier if it were taken in January:cowboy:

We warmed up nicely today. Temps will stay in the 50's for the night. No rain or wind so I left windows and the big doors open.

It will be a different story Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights. I'll probably have to plug all the water tubs & buckets back in again.

I hope @Change is drying out. She ended up with a lot more of those awful storms than I did.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

How do we get a forcast of 32 tonight? I'm a little south of you. At any rate, I will take it. Can be this way for another month. It's delightful here. 

From end of May through end of September the only answer you'll get from me on how are you doing is -hot.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

SueC said:


> Could you guys make a snowman for me?


Yep I'll make a snowman still have plenty to make one yet. Will post a picture after.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been cold here in Dixie too.....had 29 degrees yesterday morning....

The horses have shed out some so we put the blankets on them....

Not to bad the morning, a balmy 59....what a difference a day makes.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

SueC said:


> Could you guys make a snowman for me?


Everything is frozen solid so I couldn't scoop up any snow. So, I chipped some ice off the driveway. 

I call it "Ice Man with Suspicious Chickens"


















More snow forecast tomorrow into Friday.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Woke up this morning to 6" of snow and more still falling. Schools are cancelled, roads are terrible. Most municipalities and counties have eaten through their winter snowplow budget months ago, so they won't even start clearing roads or streets until it has completely stopped, which could be noon and could be evening. We shall see.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

It is snowing again in NW IL. 50's yesterday and snow today. Just tired of SNOW!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

egrogan said:


> April 17th.
> 
> Accumulated ~2-3 inches of snow/sleet/slush yesterday, which melted a bit overnight. But it's snowing again this morning. When will it end?!
> http://youtu.be/0N7As8q8gEQ


It was snowing really hard here, the other day. Like, blizzardish. How can we be getting that type of weather in April??


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Just finished reading all the weather posts for the last few days, our internet shut down on Sunday, weather related and is now back on.
We have had some nasty weather, rain, freezing rain, sleet, snow pellets, snow just a lovely mixture to keep us amused. We are NOT amused.
Our hydro stayed on but many places in the area did loose their hydro. We were the lucky ones.

Got out for a bit of a ride today, the first decent day in a while. The horses were feeling pretty good as they have been kept in more over this bad weather, everything here is water logged, wet and sloppy muddy.
Being as our Mother didn't raise any fools we put the mares out in the muddy front paddock, one at a time to get rid of some extra energy before climbing on, Sis's mare trotted about, very nice forward trot but didn't attempt any canters, wise horse. My mare went out and tore around, chewed up the ground a lot and kicked up her heels, she is so sure footed that she didn't even slip in the mud, Sis watching her asked me if I really wanted to climb on her today but I was sure she would be fine, and she was.
We went back to our sand arena and did some schooling then out the back of the pasture for a walk around the farm. Everything is so water logged walking is about all we can do.

I hope everyone is recovering from this nasty weather.
I will cheer myself up by going to the big equine auction this coming weekend.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

egrogan said:


> Everything is frozen solid so I couldn't scoop up any snow. So, I chipped some ice off the driveway.
> 
> I call it "Ice Man with Suspicious Chickens"


Oooh, @egrogan, that's sculptural stuff!  Thank you. We've not made a snowman for over 8 years. At a stretch, we could make a pocket-sized one scraping the frost off the side of the freezer every now and again.

Are those your chickens? Can you tell me what sort they are? They have some really interesting feather markings!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

SueC said:


> Oooh, @egrogan, that's sculptural stuff!  Thank you. We've not made a snowman for over 8 years. At a stretch, we could make a pocket-sized one scraping the frost off the side of the freezer every now and again.
> 
> Are those your chickens? Can you tell me what sort they are? They have some really interesting feather markings!


Not my hens but two of my fav breeds so I will chime in -- Speckled Sussex and (I think) Gold Laced Wyandotte. 

It is snowing here, just started an hour ago but big snow, we will get at least a couple inches, looks like.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Avna said:


> Not my hens but two of my fav breeds so I will chime in -- Speckled Sussex and (I think) Gold Laced Wyandotte.
> 
> It is snowing here, just started an hour ago but big snow, we will get at least a couple inches, looks like.


Yes, @Avna is right! I am outside doing chicken chores right now and IT IS SNOWING.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

egrogan said:


> Yes, @Avna is right! I am outside doing chicken chores right now and IT IS SNOWING.


I'm looking at 1/2 inch on the ground as we speak.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Weather here has finally warming up 50s today 60s by weekend. Snows disappearing and good riddance I'm so over winter already. Was going to add a picture but can't do that from phone.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I can see parts of my lawn.....it is starting to thaw quickly now......


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

It's still cold and windy here but just above freezing with a raw N wind. Sis did remind me that if this was the middle of Jan we would agree that is was a nice day.
We went out for a ride, a bit around the outside of her pasture then out on the road, we decided to keep to the road as it was still soft enough on the shoulder for easy going for the horses and probably better than slogging through some muddy fields.
We did a 2 mile trot up to the highway and stood there for a bit watching the traffic, this is a fairly new horse that Sis has and we wanted to see how she was with traffic. Did a lot of walking on the way home, the wind was at our back so a little nicer and she was great with the cars that we did meet.
Hoping for better weather in a few days time.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's what a few days of warmer weather will do. First pic was a few days ago second pic is today its 50 plus degrees out whooo hooo finally. Picture with more snow is from a few days ago not sure how they will show up here. On a laptop that is waaaaay different then how my desktop showed stuff.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@SueC here's the picture of a snowman,it's pretty sorry one snow is like mini ice balls today.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It was close to 80(F) Tuesday and Wednesday. Today we stayed in the low 50's with a raw & brisk north wind.

We have freeze warnings tonight. We will have day temps in the low 60's the rest of the week --- that is still ten degrees below normal.

YAY! To everyone who has the grit to get out on a horse in your nice "January" weather!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> @*SueC* here's the picture of a snowman,it's pretty sorry one snow is like mini ice balls today.


Thank you kindly!  It's fun making snowmen. We did our last one on the top of Mt Wellington in Hobart, Tasmania - reliable snow there. We weren't expecting to make one and had to use found objects to make the face. Wearing one of our hats and a scarf did help it. Sorry no photo in easy reach for that! We also had a hired campervan so could go and make a nice hot cup of tea after than and wrap our hands around that! 

Weather where we are (Southern hemisphere autumn): Still windy and far drier than normal; but we are getting a bit more rain. Dew at night is helping and the horses are now in rugs at night (will keep Sunsmart's coat relatively short for riding, and keep the two older horses plus the ex-stabled newbie comfortable and in good condition). Got to go put my snowpeas in, that I germinated in the little greenhouse. We also have lots of slaters here who love gnawing at stems so that's going to be a bit of a game of chess to deter them. I was thinking of making some high-protein slater bars as a farming sideline. Guaranteed organic! ;-) And slaters are related to lobsters, both are crustaceans...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Snowing again here today. But it won't stick, as the ground is not frozen, and it's supposed to change to rain. We are having a cold weekend though, with highs just above freezing. Next week looks much better. Near-summer highs coming our way. Maybe the two feet of snow in my pasture will finally start to melt. I only have about a month's worth of hay left.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Snowing again here today. But it won't stick, as the ground is not frozen, and it's supposed to change to rain. We are having a cold weekend though, with highs just above freezing. Next week looks much better. Near-summer highs coming our way. Maybe the two feet of snow in my pasture will finally start to melt. I only have about a month's worth of hay left.


"still snowing" = :eek_color::eek_color:

"---summer highs coming our way---" = :thumbsup::happydance::thumbsup::happydance:

"---about a month's worth of hay---". Normally, at this point, that would get me thru to first cut it your first cut probably comes later -- especially this year:frown_color:

On a good note for my area--- the sun is shining and we have climbed from 30(F) to 45(F) in two hours:clap::clap:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Normally, at this point, that would get me thru to first cut it your first cut probably comes later -- especially this year:frown_color:


First cut is early July here. But they'll be on full pasture by then. The idea is to have enough hay to get them to pasture. Last year I started them on pasture for a couple of hours a day around May 1st. This year it might not be until mid-May. But who knows - next week is going to be very warm, so in a couple of weeks, we could have tall grass. The transition happens fast here.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Going to be high 50s today a lot of snow disappeared yesterday. Have rain in forecast early next week so should help green things up. 

I'm down to two round bales hubbys got to go, pickup 3 here in about a week. Last year by this time horse's were out on pasture already. They are wanting out now but I won't open gate to pasture. Went through way more hay this winter then in past winters. Getting 3 loads this year so 54 bales instead of just 36. 

At least its finally nice out.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

We woke up to see the sun shining " Oh happy day" not a cloud in the sky. There is still a stiff wind from the north but not hard to live with when the sun is so nice and bright.
Of course today had to do errands etc. in town so no riding.

May plant some stuff in the garden today, peas, dutch sets and some lettuce.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> May plant some stuff in the garden today, peas, dutch sets and some lettuce.


Wow, planting? We wouldn't think of it until June. I do think I may start a few things indoors this weekend though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday we had to take a trip up north....left early in the morning, did not get back until after dark. When we left it was winter, snow covered, a little patches of grass starting to show in the pasture, but a white world..

Last night when we came home, you could see the gleam of water in some of the fields as we drive along, opened the curtains this morning and the snow has mainly gone....GONE...and we don;t have flooding...yet. Anywhere that the snow was pushed into heaps, or the big drifts around hedges and stuff are still there, but the ground has come out. I can only think that we were so dry before the snow came, that the melt is actually going into the ground rather than running off, have never seen anything like it.

On out drive yesterday the further North we went, the more snow there was still on the ground, it is going to be a while before that comes out I think.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This is our third day of sunshine and nice weather, looks like spring has finally decided to grace us with her presence and are we happy to see it.
Fri and Sat couldn't ride, other commitments but I went out for a lovely ride this morning, and I was pleased to see that the ground has dried up so much since the last time I was out. sis was busy today so I rode alone and we had such a good ride,we travelled around about five farms staying on the edge of fields and through a couple of woods. We saw a few deer in one woods, my mare always sees them before I do. 
The weather couldn't have been better and we enjoyed it so much.

Then when I got back a great niece and I got the ponies out and did some work with them, they were very good and behaved so well after a winter off, remembered all their manners. Great niece was leading the mini through different obstacles that we set up, even trotted him over some small jumps, it was sweet to see as they both jumped over together. I will have to get some pictures.

I did get some peas, beans and dutch sets planted last Fri.

Since it will be nice again tomorrow I will be out there riding again.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm probably the last one to post that I'm seeing signs of spring, but here it is! Actually, we just got two summer days in a row, and it looks like it's going to continue for the next week or so. Today we had our first day of T-shirt weather (24C!) which was amazing. The horses are so happy, especially Harley, who has gotten much less grumpy. It's like we went from winter to summer in about 3 days. There's still a bit of snow here and there, but I can't get over how quickly it has melted. This morning, most of the pasture still had snow in it, but tonight, most of the ground is showing. 

I'd actually be worried about things drying out too fast if it wasn't for the fact that we're supposed to get a good amount of rain in the next few days (but continuing warm temperatures). And the ground is still very wet. We had our first lesson of spring today, and the paddock got really churned up after a few times around, so it's not great footing, but hey, we got out! First time we ride in 2018 that's not on snow!

Pic of Harley laying in his favorite sandy spot while Kodak stands in the shade. You can see there's still snow on the side of the barn where it builds up. But otherwise, the paddock is pretty much bare finally!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Last Tuesday I eventually took off Fergies winter blanket, and put her in her fleece lined rain sheet. On Sunday I took that off and put her in her unlined rain sheet.Today I took the neck cover off....quickest set of changes ever.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

In our region in the Southern Hemisphere we've finally had some decent soaking rain here from a night of thunderstorms - a trough sucked the tropical air down to us. This means that I now have to get off my backside and trim some hooves this morning while they're soggy. Not my favourite job (oooh me back!) but the dog likes the snacks and the horses walk better...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Last week the cars were stuck in the snow, this week all the snow's gone and there's goldfinches singing in the trees and flowers popping up all over. Kwazy!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Our snow is pretty much gone except snow banks, from when plowed. Gone from wet soggy to now high fire danger. High 60s and wind and it Drys out in a hurry we need rain now. 

Pasture is greening up ,not ready for horse's to go out on it yet. Been riding almost every day just to nice out not too ride. Loving the longer daylight hours ,light out at 6:15 am. Kids have been up at 5:30 am every morning 2 older ones, are going out to feed horse's. 

Noticed today the robins are back, that's a sure sign of spring. Lakes still have ice questionable on if ice ,will be off for opening fishing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

our spring comes on much more slowly. it takes months of rain, a bit of sun, some flowers, more rain, then a wind storm to blow off all the cherry blossoms, then a tiny frost, etc. Spring comes on like a glacier.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday wasn't a bad day, a little windy but ok, I noticed that a lot of the local farmers were able to get out on the land and start spreading nitrogen on the winter wheat, they obviously knew the weather forecast called for rain later in the day and it did start to rain at night, just a soft rain so it wasn't bad for the wheat, a heavy rain would have washed the nitro off. This should give the wheat a real boost, it's only a couple of inches high and wheat harvest is only 3 months away. Maybe a late harvest this year.

It was still drizzling this am, I could have ridden but just didn't, did chores and called it quits for the day. now the fields will be wet sloppy going for a few days again. Maybe more road riding in the next while.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Someone flicked a switch here, and it's been summer for about a week or so. Like 20C summer. We went from having two feet of snow in the pasture, to green grass in a week. It's crazy. I'm grateful to see green grass since I only have about 30 square bales of hay left, but it has led to major flooding in our area for those who live along the river. Not where I live - we're high up in the hills so we're fine - but all along the Saint John River people are scrambling as water rose several meters overnight. Many roads are now closed, so it's a bit complicated for us to get from our place into town. Hubby is coming home to get chest waders because water is flooding the basement of his office where they store files. This is an annual event here - records show floods in the area since 1692 when the first French fort was built along the river, and of course the Wolastokey people knew about it long before then. Why people continue to live on flood plains is beyond me. But normally it happens slowly. This year, all the snow went within a few days, and is now roaring down the river like someone just opened the flood gates. Which they literally did, because there is a dam just up from the city and they can only hold the water back for so long. 

Thinking of the farms downstream and on floodplains near me. I haven't seen any reports of flooded farms yet, but that's probably because no one has time to post things on Facebook right now, and their computers are probably under water. I'm sure reports will start to come in soon. They expect the river to peak on Sunday so it's going to get worse before it gets better, and rain is forecast all weekend. Grateful we live up high!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Someone flicked a switch here, and it's been summer for about a week or so. Like 20C summer. We went from having two feet of snow in the pasture, to green grass in a week. It's crazy.


That is what happens usually around here (sans snow): it goes from winter straight to summer - and summers are all but pleasant :wink:
This year? We have an actual SPRING! :happydance:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the title to the thread!!

My area has been hanging out in the 50's (Lower teens for my Celsius friends). The horses have just about lost their winter coats, and I was about to take the shedding blade to them the other day but then I found out it was going to go down to 25f (-4c) with a 90% chance of snow!

I guess I'll let the horses keep what's left of their winter coats till then. Because two days after it snows its going to go up to 80 (27)!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I think we've seen the last of it here in SE Oklahoma. Tuesday was nearly 80, Wednesday was 50s and raining and crappy chilly, yesterday was lower 70s. Today back into the mid-to-upper 70s and sunny.

I have lillies, elephant ears, lantana and my oleander all waking up too!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Acadian, we heard on the news/weather about the high water and flooding in New Brunswick and I wondered if this affected you, glad it doesn't.
We have gone into spring here as well, nice warm days but still cold at night, I can take it as the bugs haven't shown up yet.
Things are still wet here and showers predicted for this afternoon, tough on farmers, they haven't a thing planted yet and it is getting a bit late and they sure want to get going. 

We went for a short ride around the farm as Sis has her GD for the day so we had to stay close to the house, she is 10 years old and we could leave her for a bit as long as we were in sight.
Then we went back to the woods on the Gator, GD driving and did some trail maintenance so had a good morning.
Sis and GD will work with the ponies this afternoon.

If we don't get any rain today I imagine that we'll see some tractors in the fields soon. Nobody in the area had better complain about the tractors running all night making noise as I would guess they would get an earful. Patience won't be present with the farmers right now.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> This should give the wheat a real boost, it's only a couple of inches high and wheat harvest is only 3 months away. Maybe a late harvest this year.


Seeding hasn't even started here, i haven't even see anyone out doing pre seeding work. We had to go on a road trip yesterday, saw someone burning his straw getting ready, but the farmers in this area will be out of luck, we have gone from snow cover to fire ban in two weeks it's crazy


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> Acadian, we heard on the news/weather about the high water and flooding in New Brunswick and I wondered if this affected you, glad it doesn't.


Luckily, we're high and dry, though the drive home was quite long since there are so many closed roads that the traffic is concentrated on the one bridge that's still open. It looks like all our routes to town but one back road are going to be cut off by Sunday. Not really a big deal though, it just means planning for longer commutes. Could be worse.

A local barn had to evacuate 16 horses today. The waters literally came up overnight. There was water creeping up on her property this morning and by afternoon, everything was flooded, and they were taking out the last of the horses. Not the first time though, she had to evacuate in 2008 too. She's on the flood plain so it's to be expected. The worst part is that she's likely lost all her hay. What a big headache, and a huge financial blow it will be to her. I still have a month's worth, so if I can get my horses on pasture in the next two weeks, I'll give her the rest of mine.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh Great




> Friday, April 27, 2018, 11:46 AM -	It may be hard to believe, especially with some of the warmest temperatures of the year expected this weekend, but all eyes are on the pattern change next week for the Prairies, which could leave some areas digging out of a May SNOW.


I guess I may leave her rain sheet on just in case


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Golden there has been no spring planting here yet. Usually a lot of corn and some beans are in the ground by now but this is a late year.

the wheat that I mentioned in an earlier post is the winter wheat, planted in the fall and the first crop to come off the following year, usually the third week of July.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm happy to report that on our cross country move (driving) last week from Arizona to Virginia, we didn't see ANY snow. Not a bit! Even took a detour to southern Ohio to visit my horse in her new stable. It was absolutely gorgeous weather, spring grass, flowers everywhere, etc. Now living in Virginia after spending so long in the desert, I listen to those birds outside and feel like I'm in some kind of disney movie. It feels so unreal. :lol:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I'm happy to report that on our cross country move (driving) last week from Arizona to Virginia, we didn't see ANY snow. Not a bit! Even took a detour to southern Ohio to visit my horse in her new stable. It was absolutely gorgeous weather, spring grass, flowers everywhere, etc. Now living in Virginia after spending so long in the desert, I listen to those birds outside and feel like I'm in some kind of disney movie. It feels so unreal. :lol:


Virginia is lovely. Hope you enjoy your new home!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been telling you about our ultra-dry autumn here in southern Australia, and I have a few pictures of supplementary hay feeding at our place right now to share. We had some solid rain a week ago and the annuals are germinating in the pasture, so now we're going to need more steady rain to keep them going! The pasture's pretty poor due to the dry start to the year, although we do have some green kikuyu still popping up, as well as a little strawberry clover here and there. Not enough roughage right now though, so hay comes in handy.




Horses and donkeys are “compartmentalised” for the duration of hay feeding so that the animals who need it most get the most food. The two donkeys in with the chestnut don’t need much food, but can’t get near the chestnut’s food as he won’t let them, so no problem. 

And that's Sparkle in the garden right with the round bale.

You can see she really likes to get in there!




Sparkle has a privileged position when it comes to feed time. This donkey is blind and not overweight and therefore gets to be with the actual bale and away from possible skirmishes over feed, which are harder for a blind animal to avoid. Sparkle very much enjoys her time with the round bale at feed time. ;-)



And because she's soooo cute, I'll post one more of her eating!




Here's Sunsmart (my riding horse) enjoying his breakfast. Not that he needs much! 




Autumn is a nice time of year here - misty mornings, lovely light. Makes everything glow!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

@sue enjoyed your picture, nice riding horse you have.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Love that last foto, Sue, and someday I'm gonna get a Donkey, just to pester George ;-)

70s yesterday and today, rain, turning to snow forecast for later this week. "Springtime in the Rockies."


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Things are greening up nicely here, finally. I put up my electrobraid for the pasture fences and replaced a few insulators. The horses should be on pasture within the next couple of weeks. They will be so happy! 

Flood waters have stabilized at 8.14 meters above normal here. Slightly below 2008 levels and well below 1973 levels, but enough to do a lot of damage. Many properties have been abandoned, livestock evacuated. Glad we live in the hills. They don't expect waters to rise anymore, but they will stay at this level for most of the week, so no respite for those who have been flooded out.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunny day here today but still colder than normal and a cold N wind. Things are drying up but still no field work started.
We usually have had to cut the grass by now but not this year yet.
The first of May is the usual turn out time for cattle to pasture but I don't think the grass is ready yet, I just hope the farmers have a little extra feed to keep them going.

Our horses are on pasture but they are on it all winter, the grass is still short but they are enjoying it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's been spring here, finally, have a few piles of snow left to melt down, but for the most, i am happy with the weather for sure. Major flooding an hour or so south of us, declared a state of emergency.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@SueC. Loved the pictures of your horse's beautiful crew donkey is adorable. Curious how many acres of land do you have? 

Well we are going right from spring to summer temperatures 80 degrees tomorrow. Been high 50s to high 60s. Had red flag warnings up today. South of us 20 plus acres burned grass fire got started. 

Done some riding just walk rides horse's feet are getting to worn down. Dirt road is more rocky ,tryed riding trail but was super muddy. So easy rides or horse's will have sore feet. Love the weather nice to finally have no snow. Lakes ice is getting real dark so getting close to going out. The ponds we ride by ice is gone, beaver are back also. They let us know there in pond big splash slapping tails on the water. Horse's of course spook been a long time, since mr beaver did his splash for us.

Trees are starting to bud so won't be long and they'll be leafing out. Oh warmer weather brings out flies. Got all the horse turnout blankets washed and put away till winter comes back. Life's good winter is finally gone had Windows opened today in house...first time in almost 7 months. Love fresh air. Have thunder storms in forecast for tonight and tomorrow morning. ..need the rain.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday was beautiful, temps were in the 20’s t shirt and shorts. Was at a BBQ in the evening, the mosquitoes were out.

This morning I’m drinking coffee listening to the rain on the window, trying not to notice that some of it is white and is sliding down and making a ridge at the bottom.....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

And just like that...the much dreaded black fly season is here. I absolutely loathe those things. Horses are already miserable. I got one lodged in my eye earlier today- guess I need my own fly mask!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

We have gone from winter to summer, what happened to spring. The weather report said that this Apr was the coldest since 1975 and the fourth coldest since records were begun. I believe it. I went from wearing long underwear to shorts in one day.
Sunny but very windy here but that should help the fields dry out, still no planting but I'm sure if we don't get rain tomorrow the tractors will be in the fields.

went for a nice ride today around the farm and the farm behind, it was wet going in the woods but ok.
After Sis got the pony out and we went for a short walk around the pasture. The grandchildren would like to ride so Sis wants to get her going nicely before the kids ride. She was perfect so the girls will be happy.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My area had the 11th wettest/cool April in our record books.

Spring started Saturday ------ Summer starts tomorrow (Wednesday) with a high of 85 and humidity ------- I'm going to bath both horses --- well ---- one for sure ---- depends how much energy I have -----

The dogs need baths ---- they are great to bath ---- but I already know I'm too tired to bath them, lollol

Midge flies and gnats are out in full force. I keep a light layer ointment in the horses ears, I wipe fly spray on their nether areas, and I tell the Barn Swallows, Blue Birds, and Purple Martins to eat faster, lollollol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> @*SueC* . Loved the pictures of your horse's beautiful crew donkey is adorable. Curious how many acres of land do you have?


About 155, of which 125 is a conservation reserve (swamp, woodlands, forested hills, loads of wildflowers and wildlife) and 30 acres is pasture, which is enough for us.




george the mule said:


> Love that last foto, Sue, and someday I'm gonna get a Donkey, just to pester George ;-)


That'd work!  Our horses' initial reactions to donkeys arriving at our place six years ago were priceless, and Brett filmed it:






It's all "normal" now, so Brett says he would like to hire a giraffe for a week just to shake things up a bit! 

Raining here today, and we need it. Two days ago it was like a hairdryer... hot and windy.


----------

